# "knocking" noise in cabin of '05 altima 2.5



## grubsster (Apr 13, 2007)

Recently purchased a n '05 Altima 2.5s. While Idling after the car warms up I hear this "knocking" noise in the cabin. Not loud. Sounds to me like coming from the engine. The dealer said it was a "normal" noise. Do the rest of you hear this. Like I said it is not loud, I can't really hear it with the air on but it is there. Thanks in advance, 
Kevin


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

grubsster said:


> Recently purchased a n '05 Altima 2.5s. While Idling after the car warms up I hear this "knocking" noise in the cabin. Not loud. Sounds to me like coming from the engine. The dealer said it was a "normal" noise. Do the rest of you hear this. Like I said it is not loud, I can't really hear it with the air on but it is there. Thanks in advance,
> Kevin


is it a constant knock ??? or is it like a vibration noise type of knock.. describe more.. it could be fuel line dampeners... i've had them replaced many many times on all my nissans.. from my altima to my maxima and even my old FX


----------



## grubsster (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks, cdmorenot. Car has 31K on it. I would have to say it is constant and will go up and down with engine rpm. Did changing the fuel line dampeners fix yours?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

it did fix it. but on my maxima it took three tries because the dampeners were defective....


----------



## jfrogs (Feb 8, 2012)

*02 altima*

Hello I have a 02 altima and I have valve noise when the car is cold and accelerating once it warms up its quiet I had it looked at and the dealer said that on nissans it takes a little while for the lifters yo get oil serculating yours knocks when car is warm?


----------

